# Miniature shetland confirmation



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not too good at comformation and stuff, but the first thing that I see is how butt high he is. Maybe he is not standing on level ground but it looks really downhill to me. Do you know how old he is?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my impression, too.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

That's what I thought...


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I would suggest reading the tips for conformation pictures before posting ones like this.
They are not great poses, the pony is never square, head is in front of shoulder, and this is all not mentioning the fact he isnt standing on flat ground what makes his butt look even higher. 
I like his front, eg, head, mane, neck and shoulders, front legs - the rest looks off


----------



## StarSenior (Feb 19, 2013)

She is only two and it (the ground) is so unlevel, these are the only ones on the computer sorry!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

None of us would be able to tell much from these pictures. So, have a look here...

Miniature Stallions

and see what the responsible breeders of Minis, are striving for these days. Remember, Minis are not selling well right now. Thousands on the market going unsold and many being sold for next to nothing or even given away. Many of these actually have good show records. 

By the way, I have nothing to do with the stable above. Just quickly put it here for the benefit of the OP.

If you ever intend to breed, make absolutely sure that you test before breeding, for LWO. Thousands of Minis carry it, even when they do not appear so.

What is the breeding of this Mini? How tall is she? How is she registered?

When not in show condition, many Minis can look truly dreadful. Difficult to tell much about the one you pictured.

Lizzie


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ like mine! LOL. She's chunky (in the process of losing weight. Still needs another 10-15 pounds off IMO) out of condition, fuzzy, and in the middle of shedding. 

OP, your mare has the general conformation that my own mare had at that age. My mare is a miniature horse. This is what I see- from the picture.

Straight back, steep croup, butt high (will likely level out with age. My mare was butt high until she was 3 1/2 and is still 1/2" high at almost 5. At this point it is a conformational fault), potentially over at the knees, posty hind legs possibly. Its hard to tell if she really has all of those faults with these pictures and at her age though. My mare grew out of some of hers, and aquired some new ones as she aged. Her back is a bit long and her front feet are in need of a very good trim as well.

Even if she does have all of these conformational flaws though, she can still be very useful. I wouldn't ever breed her but even as she is, if you condition her properly she'd probably do just fine as a lightweight cart pony. My miniature horse is driven regularely and is fine, although she has needed to be adjusted by the chiropractor once because her spine was sore (not because of driving, because of an accident involving a very high fence that she attempted to jump but didnt clear).

This is my mare. I would expect your girl to look something like mine as she matures. Just make sure that you don't ask her to jump or lunge until she is old enough to do so. I made the mistake of lunging my mare too early and because of that she became very unbalanced. I am just now beginning to ask her to canter on the lunge and she'll be 5 in about a month.

At your mare's age (actually a little bit younger..19 months I think. Just after a bath, she isn't sweating xD she was very...unfortunate looking.) Excuse her feet, at this point I did not own her and she was still a holy terror. no one had trimmed her in quite some time.









again, still not mine yet and with poor feet. She's all trimmed up now  this picture is as a new four year old. Roached back (which your mare doesnt seem to have) but the rest of her flaws have lessened IMO with good nutrition.


----------



## StarSenior (Feb 19, 2013)

Just found a better picture...


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Cute color, but still looks quite down hill, also almost looks a bit laminitic (dished feet, stance, maybe its just her pastern angle?). Her shoulder appears quite upright compared to her hip angle, hard to tell for sure with all of the hair


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't tell much about the neck or shoulder, with so much mane. However, she still seems butt-high. She does seem to toe out on all four feet. Feet need some farrier attention by someone knowledgeable in Mini feet. She is also camped under. Common fault in Minis. Pretty colour and pattern. Probably not breeding quality, but difficult pictures to judge. What is her breeding? How tall is she?
I'd take that bit out of her mouth, or adjust it properly.
Also, it is conformation, not confirmation. 

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Also, it is conformation, not confirmation.
> 
> Lizzie


Unless said-mini is Catholic. ;-)

Sorry! Couldn't resist!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Is she a mini, or a Shetland? 

Feet need proper trimming pretty bad. Appears to need proper nutrition and deworming and/or less calories.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

According to height, Minis can be Shetlands and Shetlands can be Minis.

Lizzie


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

FeatheredFeet said:


> According to height, Minis can be Shetlands and Shetlands can be Minis.


So all Shetlands are minis, but not all minis are shetties.:wink:


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That is not what I said. Read it again.

Google some Miniature Horse pedigrees and see if you can find some which list the breeds. You will see some say 'Miniature' and under other horses, it might say 'Shetland'. These Shetlands were mostly smaller ones of the breed, who fit into a Miniature Horse breeding programme.

These days in the US, most Shetlands have taken on a very different look, being much more refined and often taller, than those years ago. Some do still cross Minis and Shetlands but I imagine they only would choose a very small type Shetland these days, if they want the offspring to fall into the Mini category. 

Think of Minis as being more of a height breed. With that in mind, a 40" 
Shetland would likely not be used for breeding Minis and not registered as one.
Lizzie


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Nope, that's not what you said, that's what I said! ;-)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope that I explained it well enough anyway and didn't leave you too confused. 

Lizzie


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought there were A rated and R rated minnies, then Shetlands, all dependent on height.


----------

